# Recommended ruck sacks?



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 14, 2013)

So I am looking to get a good ruck sack in order to get back into the swing of things (I haven't gone on a ruck in a while, need to get into it again and I also just want to have a reliable ruck) what would you guys recommend based on your experiences with various packs?


----------



## Centermass (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/rucksacks.1336/


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 15, 2013)

A more thorough search will be done before I post next time lol.... :wall: Thank you.


----------



## Brill (Dec 15, 2013)

Weren't you issued one?


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 15, 2013)

Nope. Probably won't get one till I get to my permanent duty station. DLI doesn't issue crap.. GF might.


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2013)

Closed.


----------

